# Blue Tiger Golden Eye Shrimp



## HarryRobinson (26 Jul 2012)

Has anyone got any of these? They look top dollar!


----------



## darren636 (27 Jul 2012)

they also look like they are eating one of their own....


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Jul 2012)

saw some lovely blue tigers like this at freshwatershrimp last week... currently squirreling money away to get some for the nano.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (27 Jul 2012)

Yep, amazing shrimp and quite easy to breed. The price is high due to a reason that from deep blue parents you will get a variety and only few really deep blues again.
They are normally more darker and to the blac side than this picture. I would say picture was taken with blue color adjustment on the camera, you can even see food and substrate is also blueish


----------

